
The Debate over Ending Social Distancing to Save the Economy, Explained - atlasunshrugged
https://www.vox.com/coronavirus-covid19/2020/3/27/21193879/coronavirus-covid-19-social-distancing-economy-recession-depression
======
anonsubmit2671
_The debates over whether playing Russian roulette or having clickbait titles
are good ideas._

People > profits

